# What rpm to shift? 330ci



## cameltoeninja (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello I am trying to figure out when you guys shift for daily driving(normal)?
I shift around 2.5-3rpm. Also I have 5 speed, and when do I shift from 4th to 5th, I shift too quick and feel drivetrain making hitting noise(not smooth), basically shifting too fast or not enough rpm, must wind it more in 4th before shifting into 5th. Please share your experiences.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

_moving thread to general bmw_

I shift at whatever RPM is appropriate for the conditions. Sounds vague, but I really can't be more specific than that.

Matching revs up AND down is more important than shifting at a certain RPM... as far as smoothness and wear to your clutch is concerned. You learn to judge how much your revs fall by executing a certain shift and release the clutch appropriately.

For example,

If your engine is at 4000RPM prior to your shift and you judge that it will be at approx. 3400RPM after you have shifted into the next higher gear, then you should keep the clutch engaged and your foot off of the gas until just before the tach falls to the 3400RPM mark. Disengage the clutch at that point and it doesn't have to do any work.

When downshifting, you can do the same by lightly feathering the gas right after disengaging the clutch, bringing the revs up... Once you get good at it it's like second nature.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

I usually shift at 3.5-4.5K and give it a brief burst of WOT immediately before upshifting.:eeps:

I also rev-match the downshifts and tend to keep the revs between 3-5K when slowing down considerably or coming to a stop.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Huezo said:


> I usually shift at 3.5-4.5K and give it a brief burst of WOT immediately before upshifting.:eeps:
> 
> I also rev-match the downshifts and tend to keep the revs between 3-5K when slowing down considerably or coming to a stop.


If the above accurately describes your technique, then you`ve definitely got it all ass-backward....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't shift so early that you lug the engine.

Don't shift so late that you go past the redline.

Between those two, where you shift will govern how fast you go, how smooth you go, and your fuel economy. Driving gently and shifting relatively early will give you max. economy but less "zoom zoom fun" factor.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

cameltoeninja said:


> Hello I am trying to figure out when you guys shift for daily driving(normal)?
> I shift around 2.5-3rpm. Also I have 5 speed, and when do I shift from 4th to 5th, I shift too quick and feel drivetrain making hitting noise(not smooth), basically shifting too fast or not enough rpm, must wind it more in 4th before shifting into 5th. Please share your experiences.


It sounds like you need to wind it out a bit more.. From your description, the revs are too low when you upshift, and you are lugging the engine..

Check your revs after you shift.... If you are below 2K RPM, then you are upshifting too soon... If you are still accelerating, you should be at 2500 RPM or higher after you shift...

This is a real generalization.... but, I'd say shifts at 3500 RPM or higher are appropriate, especially if you are still accelerating... If you are up to speed, then you can upshift a little sooner...

regards,
kyfdx


----------

